# The concept of being organized/having your ducks in a row?



## TX-SC

I don't get it. How do you people pull it off? I have two teen daughters (15 and 13) and I volunteer teaching archery and fishing for the local 4H. Of course, I also have a business to run and have a couple of my own hobbies to pursue when I can. I just never feel like I'm on top of things. It's more reactionary than planned. I always have the best of intentions, and my plans usually come out fine, but it's ALWAYS seat of the pants, last minute stuff. 

I have a jam session Friday night. It's a once a month deal. I had huge plans to learn a new song. Now here it is two days before and I have done nothing. I also have an archery tournament Saturday morning. Have I practiced enough? Not by a long shot. 

Really, how do you guys stay ahead of the curve? 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynthia

TX-SC said:


> Have I practiced enough? Not by a long shot.


That was punny.

When I have a plan in advance things are a lot easier for me. Sometimes I've very organized and everything goes really smooth. Sometimes I am not organized at all and even if things go well, I still don't feel comfortable and I'm nervous until it's all over.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Sometimes you hit the bulleye and sometimes you just hit a sour note...but as long when you come home the family knows who you are that is what really counts.


----------



## 225985

Try not spending as much time here.


----------



## FeministInPink

TX-SC said:


> I don't get it. How do you people pull it off? I have two teen daughters (15 and 13) and I volunteer teaching archery and fishing for the local 4H. Of course, I also have a business to run and have a couple of my own hobbies to pursue when I can. I just never feel like I'm on top of things. It's more reactionary than planned. I always have the best of intentions, and my plans usually come out fine, but it's ALWAYS seat of the pants, last minute stuff.
> 
> I have a jam session Friday night. It's a once a month deal. I had huge plans to learn a new song. Now here it is two days before and I have done nothing. I also have an archery tournament Saturday morning. Have I practiced enough? Not by a long shot.
> 
> Really, how do you guys stay ahead of the curve?


I don't know. I'm trying to get organized, because I want to accomplish more. And I don't have kids in my mix.

I bought a planner, because I always do better with planners, but I've been hit or miss so far. There are a few things I'm doing better with, but I'm not yet where I want to be. For me, a big problem is motivation.

What kind of jam session? I've been learning to play the ukulele (I should practice tonight!), and there's a jam session once a month (somewhat) nearby. I want to start going to that.


----------



## TX-SC

FeministInPink said:


> I don't know. I'm trying to get organized, because I want to accomplish more. And I don't have kids in my mix.
> 
> I bought a planner, because I always do better with planners, but I've been hit or miss so far. There are a few things I'm doing better with, but I'm not yet where I want to be. For me, a big problem is motivation.
> 
> What kind of jam session? I've been learning to play the ukulele (I should practice tonight!), and there's a jam session once a month (somewhat) nearby. I want to start going to that.


It's a bluegrass jam. I play guitar and banjo. It's a lot of fun! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kag123

I feel the same...my kids are young so I often feel like I have a hard enough time keeping my own life together, adding in all of their school assignments and extra curricular things makes me crazy. I feel like at least once a week I forget to do something for them. Last night I completely forgot my daughter had a girl scouts meeting, until my husband came home and asked why she was at home instead of the meeting. Had to shove her in the car half dressed and get her in uniform as we were walking into the school. We showed up 15 mins late....at least she got there. I often forget to sign forms that need to go back to school, and never remember any of the cutesy stuff at school like pajama day or whatever. 

I have a demanding full time job plus somehow get myself involved in volunteer positions on top of that, and end up just feeling like a mess. 

My biggest issue is my anxiety and depression. I often bite off more than I can chew, then subsequently freak out and cancel things, then feel bad about canceling and end up in a shame spiral. I'm either running around frantically or lifeless on the couch.


----------



## TX-SC

kag123 said:


> I feel the same...my kids are young so I often feel like I have a hard enough time keeping my own life together, adding in all of their school assignments and extra curricular things makes me crazy. I feel like at least once a week I forget to do something for them. Last night I completely forgot my daughter had a girl scouts meeting, until my husband came home and asked why she was at home instead of the meeting. Had to shove her in the car half dressed and get her in uniform as we were walking into the school. We showed up 15 mins late....at least she got there. I often forget to sign forms that need to go back to school, and never remember any of the cutesy stuff at school like pajama day or whatever.
> 
> I have a demanding full time job plus somehow get myself involved in volunteer positions on top of that, and end up just feeling like a mess.
> 
> My biggest issue is my anxiety and depression. I often bite off more than I can chew, then subsequently freak out and cancel things, then feel bad about canceling and end up in a shame spiral. I'm either running around frantically or lifeless on the couch.


One of my girls is in GS too, and right now she is in cookie sales season. That just adds to the list of things to do. If you get it all figured out, let me know! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink

TX-SC said:


> It's a bluegrass jam. I play guitar and banjo. It's a lot of fun!


That's awesome! My uncle plays the banjo, and loves bluegrass music. He and I had one another's names in the Christmas exchange this year; he got me a new ukulele, and I got him a whole bunch of bluegrass CDs that he wanted (which were surprisingly hard to find, BTW).

I also play the guitar, but just strumming chords, really, so I can sing along. It's one of my goals over the next few years to learn how to REALLY play it. I'm not really sure what style I want to learn, though. I have a standard acoustic.


----------



## TX-SC

FeministInPink said:


> That's awesome! My uncle plays the banjo, and loves bluegrass music. He and I had one another's names in the Christmas exchange this year; he got me a new ukulele, and I got him a whole bunch of bluegrass CDs that he wanted (which were surprisingly hard to find, BTW).
> 
> I also play the guitar, but just strumming chords, really, so I can sing along. It's one of my goals over the next few years to learn how to REALLY play it. I'm not really sure what style I want to learn, though. I have a standard acoustic.


Look up the following people on Youtube: Doc Watson, Norman Blake, and Tony Rice. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink

I'm impressed that y'all remember that stuff for your kids. I was responsible for remembering when all my lessons, GS meeting, etc. were... I don't think my mom ever kept a calendar, or really kept track. (I lived within walking distance of my elementary school, so that worked in her favor.) Of course, her idea of parenting was "benign neglect." If I needed to be picked up somewhere... well, let's just say that I spent a lot of time waiting, and on occasion was forgotten completely. In high school, the band director gave me a ride home more than once when no one came to pick me up, and no one picked up the phone at home.


----------



## FeministInPink

TX-SC said:


> Look up the following people on Youtube: Doc Watson, Norman Blake, and Tony Rice.


Thanks, I will!


----------



## rockon

blueinbr said:


> Try not spending as much time here.


I was thinking the same. How do you find time to post on TAM?!!!!


----------



## FeministInPink

rockon said:


> I was thinking the same. How do you find time to post on TAM?!!!!


It can be a HUGE time suck. I'm thinking of taking a self-imposed hiatus.


----------



## rockon

FeministInPink said:


> It can be a HUGE time suck. I'm thinking of taking a self-imposed hiatus.


Not to long please.


----------



## FeministInPink

rockon said:


> Not to long please.


You flatter me, sir! I wasn't thinking too long, just maybe a week or so.

I may have it imposed upon me. I've heard rumors that my employer is starting to block external sites for users on our network, for cyber security purposes. The IT policy is that we're allowed to use resources for limited personal stuff, as long as it doesn't interfere with work, so I check TAM there during the day when I need a break. I might not be able to for much longer, so I may just try to quit cold turkey now. The bigger problem for my office is that we have to use the internet for a lot of research and randomly looking up things and a lot of that might get blocked. I don't know the parameters of what they'll be blocking, as it's not public knowledge yet. The director of operations mentioned it in passing to my boss in a meeting yesterday as we were finishing up.


----------



## TX-SC

Since I own the company and work from home, I can check TAM anytime I want. Usually, I do so on my phone and just breeze in and out, posting occasionally. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink

I could do it on my phone (and sometimes I do), but it's SOOOO much easier on a computer.


----------



## aine

I plan the night before what I am going to do the next day. Sometimes I am overambitious and don't get my 'list' done due to unplanned for events, interruptions, sickness, etc. But planning what you are going to do, helps alot.

I read somewhere that successful people get up really early and get alot done before others are around. I do that sometimes, go to the office early and get my mails and all cleared before others appear at 9am, it's all about the planning.


----------



## Faithful Wife

TX-SC said:


> I don't get it. How do you people pull it off? I have two teen daughters (15 and 13) and I volunteer teaching archery and fishing for the local 4H. Of course, I also have a business to run and have a couple of my own hobbies to pursue when I can. I just never feel like I'm on top of things. It's more reactionary than planned. I always have the best of intentions, and my plans usually come out fine, but it's ALWAYS seat of the pants, last minute stuff.
> 
> I have a jam session Friday night. It's a once a month deal. I had huge plans to learn a new song. Now here it is two days before and I have done nothing. I also have an archery tournament Saturday morning. Have I practiced enough? Not by a long shot.
> 
> Really, how do you guys stay ahead of the curve?


I do it by not taking on anything I don't really want to do. Once in awhile a true obligation comes along...but the more I just focused on only committing myself to doing what I really want to do, I found that most obligations weren't really obligations afterall. Not doing what I don't want to do means no one will talk me into volunteering for something that I truly don't have time for but may have been guilted into doing in the past. It means not helping people out if I really don't want to or have the time (sorry, no I'm not going to spend my Saturday helping you move...but I know you have like 4 huge brothers, so....)*

It also means that I do more things I really DO want to do. That ends up being beneficial to myself, my family and my career. Because the things I really DO want to do are always things that simultaneously benefit all of us. Like I really DO want to feel proud of myself at work, but not have to work more than so many hours per week. So my desire for this drives me to work efficiently and with minimal errors (don't have to spend extra time fixing them). Work doesn't seem like a chore because of this, it feels like something I go and do very well during my day, and is over when I leave.

I really DO want to spoil my (adult) kids in certain ways, but not so much in other ways. When I spend my available resources on them in the way I really want to, it ends up being the very best thing for them in the long run, which they can see and have learned to just accept it: Mom only does what she wants to do. But what she wants to do is AWESOME.

I really DO want to have a healthy, happy fit body...but I don't so much want to go to the gym or do certain activities that don't interest me. Instead I do the things I love, which are active things that keep me healthy and fit. I refuse to ever spend any significant amount of my time in a regimented fitness program, because I simply don't want to and hate the restriction of it. By following what I really DO want to do, I've found a natural and fulfilling way to stay fit.

Those are just some examples. It goes much further into my lifestyle.


*Regarding helping friends move...I personally hate having friends help me move. I don't like them touching and seeing all my stuff, and I don't like imposing on them. I don't like asking a favor that big of a friend. Since I don't want to do it when people ask me, I assume most people don't want to do it if I were to ask them. Though many of them would do it anyway and I know this. They will even offer, even though I know they would rather not, they are just being supportive friends. I get that. But since I don't want to do it and I don't want them helping me either....what I really want is to hire people to do it. I am happy to pay people to do a job they are trained at, I trust most professional companies, and I don't mind these people I'll never see again accidentally seeing my copy of Beneath the Valley of the Ultra Vixens fall out of my dresser drawer. They don't care, they've seen everything. I have not always had the funds available to hire movers in my younger years...but these days, that is a luxury I can easily pick up the tab for. Part of my working all these years has been so that I can now do more of the things I really want to do....like hiring people to do tasks that you don't want to impose on friends.


----------



## 225985

FeministInPink said:


> You flatter me, sir! I wasn't thinking too long, just maybe a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have it imposed upon me. I've heard rumors that my employer is starting to block external sites for users on our network, for cyber security purposes. The IT policy is that we're allowed to use resources for limited personal stuff, as long as it doesn't interfere with work, so I check TAM there during the day when I need a break. I might not be able to for much longer, so I may just try to quit cold turkey now. The bigger problem for my office is that we have to use the internet for a lot of research and randomly looking up things and a lot of that might get blocked. I don't know the parameters of what they'll be blocking, as it's not public knowledge yet. The director of operations mentioned it in passing to my boss in a meeting yesterday as we were finishing up.




Maybe they are blocking external sites so that the employees actually work instead of playing on social media.


----------



## arbitrator

TX-SC said:


> Since I own the company and work from home, I can check TAM anytime I want. Usually, I do so on my phone and just breeze in and out, posting occasionally.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


*Think that I consider my longtime participation here on TAM as one of my many vaunted hobbies!

But I find that, just like the others, that it's a damned enjoyable one!*


----------



## Diana7

When my 3 children were at home I never had time or money for anything for myself at all. My whole focus was on my family. I was fine with that.


----------



## Robbie1234

Make it a rule to get up earlier and get things done.


----------



## FeministInPink

blueinbr said:


> Maybe they are blocking external sites so that the employees actually work instead of playing on social media.


It's not that. I work at a university, and most departments/offices and faculty have social media accounts they maintain to engage with the students (and prospective students). If anything, the University wants MORE of our faculty on social media.


----------



## 225985

FeministInPink said:


> It's not that. I work at a university, and most departments/offices and faculty have social media accounts they maintain to engage with the students (and prospective students). If anything, the University wants MORE of our faculty on social media.




Ah. That explains your very liberal bias Pinker. 

And the University wants you to spread that message. 

Don't leave. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## FeministInPink

blueinbr said:


> Ah. That explains your very liberal bias Pinker.
> 
> And the University wants you to spread that message.
> 
> Don't leave. I enjoy your posts.


Ha ha ha, yes, I suppose it does! Or perhaps it was my liberal bias that drew me to work for a university?

I grew up with a pretty conservative family, and I knew from a young age that I thought in ways that were very different from other family members. LOTS of stories about that. I'm their black sheep, I guess 

Thanks. I won't go permanently, or for long. I just may need to cut back some.


----------



## Married but Happy

I've always had goals, and plans to achieve them. Some things can't be planned for well - such as falling in love and getting married - but many others can. Examples of things that can be planned to some degree are education, career, location, housing, fitness, hobbies, finances (including insurance), and saving. For each of these there are immediate actions that may be needed, short term (out to a year or two), and long term (such as saving for a child's college or your own retirement). A new relationship can cause a reboot of some of those, though! And add in the consideration of children and their current and future needs. Without goals, you can't plan, and without a plan, you can't get your life together.

I suggest you figure out your priorities, write them down, and evaluate the status and health of each item. Write down goals for each timeframe. Then, figure out simple steps you can take now or very soon to start achieving those goals. For example, as soon as I started working, I started putting money in a 401k and an IRA. It wasn't much, but it was a start. Then I had to learn a little about managing it and making investment decisions. Now, it takes very little time a few times a year to monitor and adjust. Each goal may need different treatment, and over time.


----------



## TX-SC

Married but Happy said:


> I've always had goals, and plans to achieve them. Some things can't be planned for well - such as falling in love and getting married - but many others can. Examples of things that can be planned to some degree are education, career, location, housing, fitness, hobbies, finances (including insurance), and saving. For each of these there are immediate actions that may be needed, short term (out to a year or two), and long term (such as saving for a child's college or your own retirement). A new relationship can cause a reboot of some of those, though! And add in the consideration of children and their current and future needs. Without goals, you can't plan, and without a plan, you can't get your life together.
> 
> I suggest you figure out your priorities, write them down, and evaluate the status and health of each item. Write down goals for each timeframe. Then, figure out simple steps you can take now or very soon to start achieving those goals. For example, as soon as I started working, I started putting money in a 401k and an IRA. It wasn't much, but it was a start. Then I had to learn a little about managing it and making investment decisions. Now, it takes very little time a few times a year to monitor and adjust. Each goal may need different treatment, and over time.


Good words to live by for sure! Since I'm 47, married for 21 years, and have two teen kids, most of that major planning is done. Of course, I could have a setback in some way, but mostly now I think of long term goals like retirement and college for the kids. Those things are set up and on track. 

What I'm talking about here is the day-to-day and week-to-week stuff. Between scheduling school related events, Girl Scouts, 4H, family time, and personal hobbies (when I can fit them in), it always feels like I'm just behind the curveball of life. 

The thing is, I have always been very organized in my life. I have two college degrees, and over 27 years experience in my field. I have always had a drive to succeed in life. Every job has been a building block to a better job. But, now things just always seem so disorganized! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink

Married but Happy said:


> I've always had goals, and plans to achieve them. Some things can't be planned for well - such as falling in love and getting married - but many others can. Examples of things that can be planned to some degree are education, career, location, housing, fitness, hobbies, finances (including insurance), and saving. For each of these there are immediate actions that may be needed, short term (out to a year or two), and long term (such as saving for a child's college or your own retirement). A new relationship can cause a reboot of some of those, though! And add in the consideration of children and their current and future needs. Without goals, you can't plan, and without a plan, you can't get your life together.
> 
> I suggest you figure out your priorities, write them down, and evaluate the status and health of each item. Write down goals for each timeframe. Then, figure out simple steps you can take now or very soon to start achieving those goals. For example, as soon as I started working, I started putting money in a 401k and an IRA. It wasn't much, but it was a start. Then I had to learn a little about managing it and making investment decisions. Now, it takes very little time a few times a year to monitor and adjust. Each goal may need different treatment, and over time.


I'm trying to do something like this now. Coming up with specific goals and planning to reach those goals. It's a challenge!


----------



## FeministInPink

TX-SC said:


> Good words to live by for sure! Since I'm 47, married for 21 years, and have two teen kids, most of that major planning is done. Of course, I could have a setback in some way, but mostly now I think of long term goals like retirement and college for the kids. Those things are set up and on track.
> 
> What I'm talking about here is the day-to-day and week-to-week stuff. Between scheduling school related events, Girl Scouts, 4H, family time, and personal hobbies (when I can fit them in), it always feels like I'm just behind the curveball of life.
> 
> The thing is, I have always been very organized in my life. I have two college degrees, and over 27 years experience in my field. I have always had a drive to succeed in life. Every job has been a building block to a better job. But, now things just always seem so disorganized!


Are you using a planner, TX?


----------



## Married but Happy

TX-SC said:


> What I'm talking about here is the day-to-day and week-to-week stuff. Between scheduling school related events, Girl Scouts, 4H, family time, and personal hobbies (when I can fit them in), it always feels like I'm just behind the curveball of life.


Yeah, that stuff can overwhelm. Other than scheduling it out to see when things get clumped, or identify times when you can pursue your own agenda, I think you just have to embrace the chaos for a few years and get through it. Unless you can move things around, cut some things out, or delegate them to your spouse or some other person, there isn't much you can do other than remember to breathe!


----------



## TX-SC

FeministInPink said:


> Are you using a planner, TX?


We have a wall calendar with everything written on it. So, not a planner per se, but similar. I don't miss any activities. It's just that I never seem to put in as much effort as I hoped to. I always have grand ideas, but they always end up waiting until the last minute. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC

Married but Happy said:


> Yeah, that stuff can overwhelm. Other than scheduling it out to see when things get clumped, or identify times when you can pursue your own agenda, I think you just have to embrace the chaos for a few years and get through it. Unless you can move things around, cut some things out, or delegate them to your spouse or some other person, there isn't much you can do other than remember to breathe!


That seems to be the plan I'm living by right now. Just realize that this is a crazy time in my family's life, try to see it through as best as I can. Unfortunately, I this hectic life also makes time fly by too quickly. It seems like life is just flying by these days. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink

TX-SC said:


> We have a wall calendar with everything written on it. So, not a planner per se, but similar. I don't miss any activities. It's just that I never seem to put in as much effort as I hoped to. I always have grand ideas, but they always end up waiting until the last minute.


You might want to move to a personal planner for YOU to use as the family manager, in addition to the wall calendar, to help you plan out your week and your time more efficiently. And target a few things that week that you're really going to hone in on and dedicate your effort to... and phone in the rest.

This is the one that I've started using: me & my BIG ideas

I like that they are customize-able, so you can set them up however you want, and they have several sizes. And they are less expensive than other planners, and they have fun colors and you can use stickers. I love stickers.

Their blog is GREAT for planning ideas and different ways you can use the planner. PLus you can find LOTS of videos online as well.

No, I don't work for MAMBI. I wish I did.


----------



## katiecrna

I don't think it's always about being on top of things, our to do list will always be bigger than the time we have to complete it and that's normal. It's about organizing, prioritizing and being efficient. 
I'm an organization freak. I think establishing a routine is important, Delegating tasks. You have 2 teenage kids so they can help you around the house with a lot of things. For me, a messy unorganized house makes me feel like my head is spinning and it causes me a lot of confusion. So I keep things super simple, a easy routine. There is nothing better than waking up to a clean house, a good cup of coffee and a minute to take a deep breath, and look at my to-do-list for the day to see what I should tackle first. 

Make lists. We only have 24hrs in a day. List what your priorities are, and your must dos. There are a bunch of stupid sh*t we have to do everyday but a monkey can do them... so delegate these tasks to your kids. Cleaning, laundry, garbage emptying, dishes etc.


----------



## katiecrna

Here are some tips that help me: 

I have a calendar on my phone. I also have a reminders app that is basically digital lists that I can't live without. On this app I have a things to do today list, a things I want to do that doesn't have to be right away. A shopping list for groceries that I add to when I see I'm missing something. 
I have a "get the house back to basic" printed off paper that includes things we have to do before we go to bed. (Bc I can't wake up to mess). It's basically put away stuff, dishes in dishwasher and run it. Wipe down countertops, sweep/vacuum main area, fold blankets. 
At night I have my nighttime routine, shower, skincare, pajamas, lay out clothes for morning, sleepytime tea and I relax and look through my to do lists and calendars and add what I have to do tomorrow to my list. So I feel very organized. 

When I wake up, I make myself coffee, put away the dishes, put the news on and drink my coffee and look at my to-do-list and prepare mentally for the day. 
So I constantly check off my lists as I do them. It helps me stay focus and it's nice to "reward" to see my list getting smaller and smaller and it gives me motivation. 

I think starting each day fresh and with a clean house makes a huge difference. You shouldn't start the day with things you should of taken care of yesterday.


----------



## FeministInPink

katiecrna said:


> Here are some tips that help me:
> 
> I have a calendar on my phone. I also have a reminders app that is basically digital lists that I can't live without. On this app I have a things to do today list, a things I want to do that doesn't have to be right away. A shopping list for groceries that I add to when I see I'm missing something.
> I have a "get the house back to basic" printed off paper that includes things we have to do before we go to bed. (Bc I can't wake up to mess). It's basically put away stuff, dishes in dishwasher and run it. Wipe down countertops, sweep/vacuum main area, fold blankets.
> At night I have my nighttime routine, shower, skincare, pajamas, lay out clothes for morning, sleepytime tea and I relax and look through my to do lists and calendars and add what I have to do tomorrow to my list. So I feel very organized.
> 
> When I wake up, I make myself coffee, put away the dishes, put the news on and drink my coffee and look at my to-do-list and prepare mentally for the day.
> So I constantly check off my lists as I do them. It helps me stay focus and it's nice to "reward" to see my list getting smaller and smaller and it gives me motivation.
> 
> I think starting each day fresh and with a clean house makes a huge difference. You shouldn't start the day with things you should of taken care of yesterday.


I like all that, but I've found the phone apps don't work for me. I need to write things and lists in a hard copy planner, so it's all there in front of me. But that's just me.

I especially like the "back to basic" list. I need to start doing something like that, I think. I am not a neat and tidy person, and I would like to be.


----------



## southbound

TX-SC said:


> I don't get it. How do you people pull it off? I have two teen daughters (15 and 13) and I volunteer teaching archery and fishing for the local 4H. Of course, I also have a business to run and have a couple of my own hobbies to pursue when I can. I just never feel like I'm on top of things. It's more reactionary than planned. I always have the best of intentions, and my plans usually come out fine, but it's ALWAYS seat of the pants, last minute stuff.
> 
> I have a jam session Friday night. It's a once a month deal. I had huge plans to learn a new song. Now here it is two days before and I have done nothing. I also have an archery tournament Saturday morning. Have I practiced enough? Not by a long shot.
> 
> Really, how do you guys stay ahead of the curve?
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


How do I stay ahead? For one, I don't have more on my plate that I need to. I don't have to be "busy" all the time. I find that attitude pretty much takes care of it. 

Concerning the jam, I too do some performing with a band as a vocalist. It seems like we never practice as much as I assumed bands should practice, but it all seems to come together once we are on stage; it just seems like once we're up there and it's real, the energy is different and it works.


----------



## Cooper

TX-CS I don't know you so don't take this as personal criticism but just food for thought. Efficiency/time management is a trait that some people never learn, but I think they should teach it in school! I watch people around me struggle to get thru the day, I listen to complaints about all they have to do and how they are always falling behind. I listen to them detailing there day and think, "OK, that would take me two hours out of my day, that gives me time to....." My mind breaks everything down into minutes, by having that mental agenda tacked up in my brain I know what needs to be done and by when.

Honestly it's hard to explain but as someone noted above...."stop spending so much time on TAM". Yes that few minutes here and there adds up to thirty minutes a day, three and a half hours a week. What can you accomplish in three and a half hours? A lot! To be efficient with time management you need to always be tracking minutes used and minutes needed. And sure, events change thru the week, but when you're ahead on time those little hiccups are easy to deal with.

Also it helps if you're OCD.


----------

